# Help! I bought a DSTwo on EzBuy365 but...



## Lokao0 (Jun 18, 2011)

So, I bought a DSTwo on this site: http://www.ezbuy365.com/ (best price I found)
However, when I pressed the "Checkout" button, then went to the payment page, the browser gave me an error. Then I reloaded the page.
It gave me the same error again. Then I went back to the home page then "My Account".
That's when I saw that I had ordered two DSTwo's.
Now I don't know what to do!
Can someone who already bought there help me?
Please!

Edit: Also, the payment page didn't even appear. What to do? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Buleste (Jun 18, 2011)

Lokao0 said:
			
		

> So, I bought a DSTwo on this site: http://www.ezbuy365.com/ (best price I found)
> However, when I pressed the "Checkout" button, then went to the payment page, the browser gave me an error. Then I reloaded the page.
> It gave me the same error again. Then I went back to the home page then "My Account".
> That's when I saw that I had ordered two DSTwo's.
> ...


E-Mail ezbuy and tell them that the second order was a mistake.


----------



## Lokao0 (Jun 18, 2011)

E-mailed them. Hope it helps.
But what about the "page didn't appear" thing? Doesn't that means I haven't paid?


----------



## Buleste (Jun 18, 2011)

How were you paying?

If you were paying by paypal then check your account. Also check your emails as you should've had an automatic email reply if you paid.


----------



## Lokao0 (Jun 18, 2011)

The only option I had was "Credit card". Then I selected it then "Checkout"
The only reply I received was one because I made an account. Nothing more.


----------



## Buleste (Jun 18, 2011)

Then you've probably not paid however you should double check with ezbuy first and also if you can check with your credit card company just in case.


----------



## Godson777 (Jun 18, 2011)

Seems strange, although I never heard this happening to someone before. I don't usually buy things from the internet. So all I can say is to check your email, and check your account on the site.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 18, 2011)

you should always make sure the padlock is in your browser when you are paying for something online, that way you know it's secure.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

how is this related to supercard?


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 18, 2011)

because he bought a DSTwo, but i do agree in that it should be in the shoptemp discussions forum


----------



## thela_kid (Jun 18, 2011)

Lokao0 said:
			
		

> So, I bought a DSTwo on this site: http://www.ezbuy365.com/ (best price I found)
> However, when I pressed the "Checkout" button, then went to the payment page, the browser gave me an error. Then I reloaded the page.
> It gave me the same error again. Then I went back to the home page then "My Account".
> That's when I saw that I had ordered two DSTwo's.
> ...



omg thats EXACTLY what happend to me two days ago. i bout two DSTwo's and it kept giving me error 2019. i ended up going to a different website. ezbuy365 never charged me, luckily.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

we should stop recommending them if that's the case


----------



## ezbuy365 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lokao0 said:
			
		

> So, I bought a DSTwo on this site: http://www.ezbuy365.com/ (best price I found)
> However, when I pressed the "Checkout" button, then went to the payment page, the browser gave me an error. Then I reloaded the page.
> It gave me the same error again. Then I went back to the home page then "My Account".
> That's when I saw that I had ordered two DSTwo's.
> ...



Dear customer
Thank you for shopping at www.ezbuy365.com 
We are very sorry,We are solving this problem.
If you have any question,please contact us,we will reply you within 12 hours.
I replied your email,please check your email.

Best regards
Ezbuy365.com Team


----------



## Lokao0 (Jun 22, 2011)

I know this isn't really related, but do you people know somewhere that still sells the GBATemp Limited Edition DSTwo? (If it still exists)


----------

